# Newbie here



## amamyu (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, 

pretty new here and I hope that I get to learn a lot from this group. I've been lifting on and off for the past 2 yrs now and never really understood the science behind it. All this time I thought that it's all about lifting heavy and that I'll get 6 packs after doing crunches all day. I just turned 30, 170lbs in my 5'6 frame (pretty overweight) with a 35 in waistline. I really wanna cut down in size first. Any piece of advice is welcome. thanks


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome and to lose weight fix your diet


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome...


----------

